# Moving to lanzarote



## Dmc2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi all

I am from dublin, Ireland. Myself partner and two young children are moving to lanzarote in March/April 2015. My partner has full time job based there. I will be a stay at home mum.

Was just wondering where would be the best place for us. We have to be close enough to airport because of partners job. Our kids are 1 and 2 so would like to be close to amenities and somewhere were I can meet people. 

Also we plan on renting for couple of months until we get our bearings. I don't any Spanish but am hopefully going to learn before we go.

Any help/tips would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dmc2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am from dublin, Ireland. Myself partner and two young children are moving to lanzarote in March/April 2015. My partner has full time job based there. I will be a stay at home mum.
> 
> ...



Renting first is good and maybe a bit of google maps etc to find a place that ticks your boxes and then maybe a visit or two??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Dmc2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks Jo yeah in process of googling and stuff we have been there 3 times but only on holidays and can imagine living is a bit different than holidaying.

Was hoping someone living there could recommend ideal places ð


----------



## Dmc2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks Jo already googling like mad just hoping someone living there could recommend somewhere. We have been on 3 holidays there ourselves before the kids so but different now ð


----------



## Dmc2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry phone acting up


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not been there, so cant really help. Hopefully someone will be along, altho we all have different ideas of whats good and what isnt lol

Jo xxx


----------

